# Adding Weight To Light Lures & Plugs!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

How To Add Weight To Your Fishing Plug To Cast Farther!

This has always been an issue when using light weight plugs. How to get distance casting if the lure doesn't have sufficient weight? You can use braid, the smaller diameter line has less air resistance. It helps but it doesn't solve this problem. With discussion from my fellow angling partner Wayne Choy this is what we brainstormed last year. It only dawned on me yesterday that it's just something we do but is shareable to help others.

I'm using a luminescent surface plug for this video that i brought in for myself & Wayne. Works day & night. It glows at night & rattles. We found drilling at an 45 degree angle into the lure, not straight down, can increase the weight up to 3x! Why a angle? It allows the bb's dropped to make more "rattling" , angles the weight towards the lures backend, & you can get more drill holes into a smaller plug this way.

To figure out the correct weight needed just throw your lure into a bucket of water. Then attach lead sinkers to the hook until it barely sinks. This is your threshold weight. I'm gauging this on salt water usage because salt water is more buoyant. So if adding 35g more will make your lure neutral in fresh water it'll now be more buoyant in salt water.

After the hole is drilled drop your bb's into it. Use a "paper punched plastic dot" to place on top of the bb's with enough room for the bb's to rattle around. Remember to use a drill bit 1 size smaller in diameter of the punched plastic dot (hole punchers come in 2 diameter sizes) for that friction fit. I then use 5200 marine grade sealant to top it of. Then i cap the top with another "cap" & will color it if necessary.


----------

